# em28xx man page



## balanga (May 19, 2021)

According to the FreeBSD Webcam and DVB Compatibility List their are three devices which are supported by em28xx()  with these ids
VendorID : ProductID:-

0x2013:0x024c
0x2013:0x024f
0x2040:0x1605

None of these appear in em28xx(4)() although I know from a thread of mine Thread 64878 three years ago that Vid/Pid 2013:0251 was included.

I'd like to have another go at trying to use my PCTV stick under FreeBSD and feel I have a clearer idea as to how to go about it, I'm just confused about how uptodate the man page is. Has it really not been updated since 2010?

If I can get support built into multimedia/webcamd just by adding a Vid/Pid, then maybe I can use multimedia/w_scan2.. The old version never seemed to do anything.


----------



## Tieks (May 19, 2021)

```
# cd /usr/ports/multimedia/webcamd
# make patch
# grep -R 0x024c *
```

Will output:  ... webcamd-5.10.6.1/media_tree/drivers/media/usb/em28xx/em28xx-cards.c:    { USB_DEVICE(0x2013, 0x024c),   ...
Ports tree is up-to-date.


----------



## balanga (May 19, 2021)

lsusb reports my device as 0x2013:0x0258 so I guess it's not supported.

w_scan2 says NO SUITABLE SATELLITE CARD FOUND.

Having said that, I just checked, and there is a section mentioning:-

2013:0258 PCTV DVB-S2 Stick (461e)

so I don't know what is missing. 

In the compatibility list it mentions:-

Requires webcamd >= 3.1.0.4 and tda10071 firmware dvb-fe-tda10071.fw [3]

Do I need to add these myself?


----------

